# Puente Piedra - Jardines del Buen Retiro



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Hola ... y px el sàbado pasado fui a visitar a mi abue, y pz me animè a tomar fotos (ya saben con la cam del cel) al cementerio donde se encuentran sus restos ...el dìa estuvo algo nublado,ya despues se despejò un poco. Este cementerio se encuentra mas o menos en el Km. 29 de la Panamericana Norte en Pte Piedra (pasando el peaje) ... buehh aqui las imàgenes:

Despues de pasar por la puerta principal:










Entrando:










Señalizaciòn:










Las àreas de distribuciòn toman el nombre de un santo:










Viendo la entrada:










Alrededores:


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

muy verde y bien señalizado
(aunq por mas hermozo q este fuera..estos sitios no son mis lugares favoritos)
no le encuentro sentido

gracias andriu


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Está simpático, se respira paz.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Se ve bien solo que a mi gusto los árboles deberían ser uniformes.


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

me imagino que en verano se debe ver mejor con el cielo mas claro y los arboles con más hojas.. pero se ve muy bien  no sabia que habia un cementerio en Puente Piedra.
aunque de los parques cementerios, mi favorito es el CampoFe de Huachipa... debe ser porque siempre hay sol  ademas del buen mantenimiento que le dan a sus jardines.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Un espacio tranquilo y bastante amplio. Me hubiera gustado ver sus caminos todos adoquinados al menos y no solo en tierra o grava...


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Está paja el cementerio.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Hola a todos 

Tigrillo, la verdad que ... si pues todo verde y señalizado ... hasta parece parque ... sobretodo porque algunos visitantes vienen con sus niños y px se ponen a jugar :nuts: ... pasan x las piletas (que ese dia no estaban funcionando, excepto la principal).

J Block, tienes razòn ... en pocos años han ampliado sus dimensiones, y se ve mejor.

ClauDia, concuerdo ...quizàs asi se verìa mejor ... aunque bien dicen que en la variedad esta el gusto ... jejeje ...!!!

Naths, es cierto ... pero no necesariamente ya que, viviendo yo en Comas, cuando voy para Pte Piedra se siente que cambia un poco el clima (mientras x mi casa hace frio y esta nublado, por allà esta mas despejado y caluroso). Y pues antes de llegar a este cementerio tambien hay un Campo Fe (ahi esta enterrado un amigo de la facu que falleciò hace unas semanas).

Sky, tienes razòn .... ya que sobretodo a las mujeres no les gusta caminar x ahi y se van por los costados.

W!cked, que bien que te haya gustado


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

*Seguimos ...*

Detras del perìmetro y al fondo se logra ver una construcciòn, no se si sea el Plaza Vea de Pte Piedra (ya que encontrè volantes en la custer donde iva y px quise ir a ver pero ya no tuve tiempo)










Preparativos para un funeral:










Pequeña Capilla:










Hacia la Entrada Principal



















Parte lateral de la Oficina de Atenciòn en el Cementerio:










Sta Rosa:


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Gracias por mostrarnos fotos de ese cementerio, que nunca había visto. Debe ser muy amplio, ¿no?


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Gracias por mostrarnos ese cementerio Andres... pensaba que por el nombre Puente Piedra era feo(bueno al menos el cementerio se ve bien)... personalmente si me gusta el camino con grava..... Saludos Inkandrew kay:


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

se ve bien el cementario bien sencillo y moderno


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Bonito el cementerio, Andrés. A mí sí me encanta visitar los cementerios, ir con la familia a visitar a nuestros seres queridos y disfrutar del verdor, el momento al aire libre y la serenidad que inspiran lugares como éste que muestras. Me alegro que tu abuelita esté descansando en un lugar tan bonito. ¡Gracias por el thread! 

PD: Ayer vi la segunda tanda, y cuando vi la última foto me dije "Debe ser Santa Rosa", pero no lo pude confirmar. ¿Pusiste el comentario más tarde, verdad?


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Hola!!! :colgate:

Luis Angel, mmm pues no es tan chico, creo que es masooo mediano.

Habla CALOR!!! ...XD y bueno, sin duda Pte Piedra no es un distrito muy bonito que digamos, a lo menos lo que se ve por la Panamericana, pero creo que es donde se venden nuevos lotes en zonas bastante tranquilas, ya que hay muchos avisos de nuevas urbanizaciones.

Tacall, todavìa falta que vean las ùltimas fotos.

Akane (hoy dia saliò el sol, ya es muy raro verte en el foro) y pues si, es muy grato estar por unos momentos y visitar a los seres queridos, algo contradictorio no??? ... pero buehh, si te contara que a veces parece un parque (por la cantidad de niños que vienen con sus juguetes y juegan en las fuentes de agua ... :nuts: ). Y pz si ... editè para poner el nombre .... XD.

Salu2!!!


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Cuanta tranquilidad se siente al mirar las fotos Inka... gracias por postearlas. Tiene un gran parecido con el cementerio Parques de la Paz acá en Guayaquil.


----------



## Indochine (Jun 2, 2006)

Por las fotos uno saca que es un cementerio tranqulo, ordenado, limpio con señales y sin tanto trafico afuera, buen cementerio ese parque, sin tener la historia y la tradicion del prebitro o baquijano, en lineas generales un sitio acogedor.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

*Seguimos ...*

Mapa de Ubicaciòn:



















Oficina de Atenciòn:










Ahora con la fuente principal:




























Querìa tomarle una foto de cerca a la entrada principal, pero solo puede hacerlo cruzando la Panamericana (no luce como debe ser, ya que no se ven las banderas de la organizacion y del Vaticano)










Y pues ahi terminò mi recorrido (quièn sabe si me anime a tomarle fotos con brillo solar, serà pa otra oportunidad)

Plus (estas 2 fotos las tomè dentro de la custer de regreso a mi jaux):

Peaje:










Lidercom - Revisiones Tècnicas:










Salu2 :cheers:​

PD: Vane e Indochine, bueno si se respira paz, algo contradictorio teniendo cerca a la Panamericana Norte. 

Salu2


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

chvr la fuente... se parece mucho al parque d la esperanza en aqp.. creo q es la misma empresa...


----------



## GatoNegro (Feb 17, 2005)

Efectivamente se respira mucha paz ahí. ¿Este cementerio no está pegado a la Urbanización Shangri La? He visto esa urbanización en Google Earth y me llama la atención la cantidad de piscinas que hay allí. ¿Sabes si son casas particulares o centros de esparcimiento? 

Buenas las fotos mostradas, gracias.


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

que bien se ve ese cementerio, estuve ahi 3 veces, hace años, espero el ingreso este asfaltado..


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Gracias x la visita muchachos, Tacall, Gato y Darioperu.

El ingreso esta asfaltado, y si ... esta cerca a Shangri La (aunque no tanto como el Campo Fe), donde es muy comun ver centros recreacionales campestres y por ende muchas piscinas.

Salu2


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Se ve bien!!!!


----------

